# Px4 Holsters by Beretta



## whplanet (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and am also a new gun owner.
For my first handgun, I purchased a full-size Px4 9mm type F. I chose the Px4 mainly because I think it's rather sexy and it fits so well in my hand.

Anyway, I am looking for a holster (IWB or OWB) and I noticed that Beretta has some on their site which are reasonably priced. Do you have any experience with any of the three they sell? Recommendations?


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I use the Masters Leather holster for my PX4.

MASTER'S Leather PANCAKE Holster - Open Top


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I use a Raven Concealment for mine.
www.ravencocealmentsystems.com


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just recommended a holster to someone at the Beretta forum for the PX4. Hands down, comptac infidel."

I am on my iPad, and copy and past is a pain on it. But just google "comptac infidel"

I Have several for different guns. I have been carrying concealed since 1996. This is the ONLY IWB holster I will now use.


----------

